# Tadpole Progression Log



## agent A

so i figured i'd post a log of my firebelly toad tads

here is Moaper, the proud mother, looking into the tank i have her eggs in (she does this A LOT!!)







here is an eggy at day 2 (my memory card was MIA on day 1 but the only change was on day 2 the eggs were not half black half white)






and here are 2 pics of a few eggies this morning (i have about 3 dozen)











will keep u posted

enjoy!! :wub:


----------



## warpdrive

congrats, and great pics.

Harry


----------



## CoolMantid

Looks good


----------



## agent A

and some of the eggs did sink but r still developing (the last picture is of 2 eggs on the bottom of the tank)


----------



## CoolMantid

Keep us updated


----------



## brancsikia339

Looks really good!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Congrats to nearly being a grandpa! :wheelchair: You know, Phil (from Yuma) could always give you advice!


----------



## agent A

well judging by my grandpa's behavior i better start sleeping more


----------



## sinensispsyched

LOL!


----------



## agent A

My male toads don't realize Moaper just laid a clutch of eggs lol

There's milt all over the tank


----------



## agent A

update- gills and head are fully developed

will get pics up soon

wont be long now...


----------



## CoolMantid

Yay! Cant wait! PLZ post pics


----------



## agent A

Tomorrow I will


----------



## CoolMantid

ok


----------



## agent A

first i gotta find my card reader :taz:


----------



## agent A

one egg died of an infection but i think i have the situation under control

here are photos of my setup (requested by zeth)

adult cage:






tadpole set:






one of the interlooping males tried to mate with mommy moaper, but she eventually said no






daddy Tippy (named because when i first got him he turned to one side when swimming) checking on his prodogies:






pics of an egg sunday evening:






pic taken 24 hrs ago:






an egg just 2 hrs ago:






should have hatchlings tomorrow  :wub:


----------



## patrickfraser

That's fast! Good luck with them.


----------



## agent A

At least 2 eggies have hatched!!! :clap:


----------



## CoolMantid

YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Zelthan

congrats I just love this post!


----------



## agent A

mommy moaper keeps lookin at her tads:







here are 2 pics of a hatchling tad last night:











and here is a pic i took a few minutes ago:






gills are not as feathery as i thought they would be

the unhatched ones have protruding gills but not these guys :huh:


----------



## Rick

Very cool.


----------



## agent A

Hey is it possible for them to be stuck in the eggs? They seem to be swimming inside the eggs but r not coming out


----------



## Rick

Maybe those ones are not ready.


----------



## mmmantis

No they should be fine , if I remember correctly they eat their way out


----------



## agent A

Rick said:


> Maybe those ones are not ready.


K thanx

A few hatched when I was at school, I have to keep in mind the first 4 to hatch were eggs I didn't see in the adult cage, which is a bit warmer than the tad tank


----------



## agent A

here's a tadpole at day 3, note the eyes and better tail/anus






and here's mommy and daddy toad makin more &lt;_&lt;  :wacko: :whistling: :kiss:  :dots: :tt2:


----------



## CoolMantid

Even more eggs! What the .....


----------



## agent A

They spawned again last night :clap: 

Now I have tons of eggies and tads :taz:


----------



## CoolMantid

Lucky child


----------



## agent A

Hertarem45 said:


> Lucky child


Want some??


----------



## CoolMantid

nah. I suspect they are hard to care for and plus I have enough mantids at the time.


----------



## agent A

Not hard at all

Very hardy little guys


----------



## CoolMantid

I killed my last frog. Dont ask how but lets say froggies LOVE to jump


----------



## agent A

here is what a fresh egg looks like (taken last night since they spawned thursday night)






and here are a few pics of a 4 day old tadpole :wub:


----------



## CoolMantid

How long do they stay as tadpoles?


----------



## agent A

about 11 weeks


----------



## CoolMantid

It is interesting how something that brown turns into something green and red


----------



## agent A

it is lol

i love these little tads :wub:


----------



## Zelthan

Im in love with this toads and I have just got one from a guy who wanted to help me with my firebelly breeding project , they are not imported anymore here  , with some luck eventually I will get some more they live for 20 years I have good expectations


----------



## CoolMantid

20 years!!!!


----------



## sporeworld

Makes me curious... How would you SHIP a toad!?!


----------



## agent A

Sporeworld said:


> Makes me curious... How would you SHIP a toad!?!


Why? U want a few? They'd have to be shipped express in a ventilated box and be labeled fragile and stuff

If I have too many toadlets I may be able to ship a few out

And I'm working on my own care sheet for u zeth


----------



## agent A

here r a few pics of spaz shedding his skin






















and time for a tadpole anatomy quiz!!!

label structures A-G please:


----------



## CoolMantid

Uh

B- mouth

c- Gills

a- intestine?

d- eye

e- tail

f- feet stumps or a penis

g- ?????


----------



## agent A

Ok most r correct

Though f is the anus

And g is the heart

Also the proper term for the intestine is the spiral gut  

Otherwise good job :clap:


----------



## sporeworld

agent A said:


> Why? U want a few? They'd have to be shipped express in a ventilated box and be labeled fragile and stuff
> 
> If I have too many toadlets I may be able to ship a few out
> 
> And I'm working on my own care sheet for u zeth


Very generous, but no - just curious. That's too long-term of a commitment, and I'm way too flaky. I was just curious how it would work.


----------



## Zelthan

I really like this post you sould write an article and make it pdf I would love to help you if you want!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Once they're adult, could I have one?

Congratulations!


----------



## agent A

Sure if I can find a way to safely ship them  

They r HUGE tads now lol


----------



## CoolMantid

Can you post a pic of it next to a ruler but dont kill it


----------



## agent A

I will try but they move a lot


----------



## agent A

well i declared war and won!!!

when i got aquatic plants, there were snail eggs on them (didnt know this at first)

and snails infested the tadpola cage (snails are BAD for the tads, they can eat tiny baby tads, eat all their food and carry parasites)

so i removed the tads to a small container and poured the old water into the toilet

when i flushed the toilet, those mother #*@%ing snails stuck to the toilet bowl! so i had to bleach them to kill them

but the tads r good and healthy now B)


----------



## sinensispsyched

Wow, sounds like an excerpt from the Civil War.


----------



## CoolMantid

Wow. Poor snails but I would have done the same thing


----------



## agent A

the snails were UGLY  so i dont care lol

i wanna get some of those yellowey snails though


----------



## sinensispsyched

That's the equivalent of racial injustice!


----------



## agent A

sinensispsyched said:


> That's the equivalent of racial injustice!


i guess it might be, but in the end we keep the animals that appeal to the eye and ignore the others

anyways i am almost done with my care guide and will post more pics of the tads soon


----------



## sinensispsyched

Just read the care guide... good job!


----------



## agent A

Thanx lol

Grr found more snails


----------



## sinensispsyched

Fire!!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Zelthan

please I would love to see pics


----------



## brancsikia339

Hope you get rid of the snails!


----------



## sinensispsyched

DIE!!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## agent A

here r the largest tads next to a quarter:


----------



## gripen

Great thread Alex! Keep up the good work! Hope you see some legs on them soon.


----------



## Zelthan

You are doing an exelent work I love those tads!


----------



## agent A

Noticed the beginnings of back legs in the biggest tads

Will get pics soon


----------



## agent A

so the big ones begin to develop a white dot at the base of the tail:






they become more speckled:






and here u can see the beginnings of back legs!!


----------



## D.J.

Nice to see that the tadpols are doing good, dang snails


----------



## agent A

few recent pics

cleaned out the tank AGAIN last night and snapped a quite crappy yet effective pic of how many tadpoles i own

yes, all the dark brown/black stuff is tads and they like to group up in the corners






few closeups











biggest tad sporting its back legs:






here is the cutey next to a quarter






enjoy


----------



## CoolMantid

You are gonna have a lot more toads. Are you gonna put them all in like a 50 gallon tank?


----------



## Mimblex

That spiral gut, it's crazy looking! I've never seen anything like that on a tadpole before, any species I've encountered locally in the wild has been more or less pitch black. Well, now I know where the inspiration for this pokemon came from...


----------



## Precarious

Nice thread! Keep up the good work.


----------



## agent A

They spawned AGAIN last night

Not sure who the father is this time...


----------



## sinensispsyched

My 5 yr old brother went with me to the pet store today, and he wanted a bearded dragon. After being denied that as well as geckos, he got teared up. I was thinking about firebellies, and would they be an easy-enough-to-care-for pet that my brother could care for him? Of course, I could keep them if he can't.


----------



## agent A

sinensispsyched said:


> My 5 yr old brother went with me to the pet store today, and he wanted a bearded dragon. After being denied that as well as geckos, he got teared up. I was thinking about firebellies, and would they be an easy-enough-to-care-for pet that my brother could care for him? Of course, I could keep them if he can't.


Firebellies r easy little toads

Just make sure he handles them gently if at all and washed his hands after handling them or the stuff in the cage as they r mildly toxic


----------



## sinensispsyched

Oh yeah! Now I must show him pictures to spark his interest!


----------



## CoolMantid

Have any of them started sprouting legs?


----------



## sinensispsyched

Well, I can't have firebellies.


----------



## agent A

sinensispsyched said:


> Well, I can't have firebellies.


  too bad


----------



## agent A

the tads r developing reticulation







red arrows point to developing front legs (u can see them under the skin)






some even r starting to have protruding front legs

many use their back legs to aid in swimming


----------



## Zelthan

Myne just hatched !!!


----------



## mkayum

Cool thead... keep it up!  You're taking good care of them! Well more babies... congrats papa! Haha!


----------



## agent A

Zeth said:


> Myne just hatched !!!


YAY!!! :clap: 

they will start eating in 3-4 days

blanch up some lettuce, chop it finely, store it in the freezer

i thaw it in the microwave then take off as much as i need from the frozen block, rest goes back in freezer, what i use will go in microwave until fully thawed  

good luck!! mine r gettin front legs at 7 weeks old :wub:


----------



## sinensispsyched

Is it generally the same for other species? I thought it'd be fun for my brother and I to raise an American bullfrog tadpole. I


----------



## agent A

Feeding yes growth no


----------



## sinensispsyched

OK.

BTW, Good luck with your toadies!


----------



## agent A

Thanx


----------



## agent A

they r on the edge of toadlets! :wub: 






look at the bulging elbows











these pics r 2 days old so stuff has changed

rapid metamorphosis now


----------



## sinensispsyched

You should call them tadolets, when they're between tadpole and tadpolets.


----------



## sinensispsyched

Yesterday, my family and I went to Sprague Brook Park. After we hiked, I waded deep into the freezing water and managed to capture a green frog tadpole. He/she is 1 1/2'-2" long, and I named it Kermit.


----------



## agent A

sinensispsyched said:


> Yesterday, my family and I went to Sprague Brook Park. After we hiked, I waded deep into the freezing water and managed to capture a green frog tadpole. He/she is 1 1/2'-2" long, and I named it Kermit.


Nice  

I did tht once and named it crystal

They don't eat as much as other tads lol

I love froggies


----------



## Zelthan

at what time did you stopped feeding them lettuce and began with fish food?


----------



## agent A

Zeth said:


> at what time did you stopped feeding them lettuce and began with fish food?


At abt 5 weeks old, so they can start developing legs


----------



## agent A

land hooooooo!!!!


----------



## CoolMantid

When will they start looking for a place to climb out of the water?


----------



## CoolMantid

I posted my question a minute after you did that. WOW!!!  I LOVE THE FROGLETS


----------



## agent A

Hertarem45 said:


> When will they start looking for a place to climb out of the water?


within 3 days of growin front legs


----------



## sinensispsyched

Wow, it sounds like one of those documentaries about the theory of evolution: from cells in the water to the first land creatures.


----------



## agent A

exactly! evolution in a tank

it proves animals developed legs BEFORE crawling onto land


----------



## sinensispsyched

Precisely!


----------



## agent A

i'm freaking out my pfi class with 4 toadlets  lol :lol:


----------



## Zelthan

Wow im really exited with those last pics, hope they are doing fine! I have hungreds of tadpoles now, I wonder how many tadopoles per gallon are you keeping?


----------



## agent A

Zeth said:


> Wow im really exited with those last pics, hope they are doing fine! I have hungreds of tadpoles now, I wonder how many tadopoles per gallon are you keeping?


Abt 50 per gallon


----------



## Zelthan

Thank you very much thta will be usefull to distribute them in a rack


----------



## agent A

Zeth said:


> Thank you very much thta will be usefull to distribute them in a rack


Careful! Undercrowding is just as bad as overcrowding

They r naturally gregarious and in too sparse of a population density they may not eat properly and the water could foul up quicker when food isn't eaten

I've seen it with wood frogs, not a good situation


----------



## Zelthan

I´ve putted 30 per 4 litres and they are eating fine, lettuce and boiled spinach


----------



## agent A

Zeth said:


> I´ve putted 30 per 4 litres and they are eating fine, lettuce and boiled spinach


good, sounds abt right

when they eat lots of veggies their poo eventually turns green  

i have wayyyy too many, gonna leave the youngest tads in the adult cage (many will be eaten but it would happen in the wild too) and i gotta move the biggest non toadlet tads into a fishbowl to use the big tad cage as a toadlet cage

so much to do, so little time...


----------



## agent A

couple more cute pics







i have named all of them Telemakhos, except this one, its name is Alexaeopatrankhamun  :











sadly, they r very susectible to drying out  






stupid carotene dust!!


----------



## CoolMantid

My bros frog died from drying out


----------



## agent A

Hertarem45 said:


> My bros frog died from drying out


My sis found my spring peeper today which had been missing since October

It was a skeleton behind her dresser :blush:


----------



## CoolMantid

Aww, I am sorry


----------



## Zelthan

they look great, you think keeping them in small and short contained with small drilled holes and moist kitchen paper will work to keep them alive until they grow?


----------



## agent A

Zeth said:


> they look great, you think keeping them in small and short contained with small drilled holes and moist kitchen paper will work to keep them alive until they grow?


yes, just be sure to secure the lid

my total toadlet count as of now is 79 but i have abt that many tads (oh dear)


----------



## Zelthan

agent A said:


> yes, just be sure to secure the lid
> 
> my total toadlet count as of now is 79 but i have abt that many tads (oh dear)


Congrats those will be lots of pretty firebelly


----------



## agent A

Noticed a few have orange on their feet

Yay!! :clap:


----------



## CoolMantid

YAY! What are you gonna do with all of them?


----------



## agent A

Hertarem45 said:


> YAY! What are you gonna do with all of them?


not sure

if i can find a good way of shipping them some forum members would love them! i gotta go feed them later


----------



## agent A

few pics from today :wub: 






















enjoy


----------



## Zelthan

my female died from unexplicable reasons, temperature was ok, she eat fine yesterday, clean watter im sad


----------



## agent A

Males r rather rough she may accidentally have been grabbed too hard by one


----------



## Zelthan

That may be possible since the male was in the same tank and he is just fine


----------



## Introvertebrate

agent A said:


> not sure
> 
> if i can find a good way of shipping them some forum members would love them! i gotta go feed them later


People would probably pay more for captive born than wild caught fire bellied toads. They have a higher survival rate.


----------



## agent A

But how do I prove they r captive bred??


----------



## mkayum

So cute!

Oh boy! They sure develop fast!


----------



## Rick

agent A said:


> But how do I prove they r captive bred??


You have the proof right here in all your pics. Just advertise them as such and if someone wants proof send them pics of the egg mass, tadpoles, etc. You could probably sell them over at Fauna Classifieds. That's where I sell all my box turtle hatchlings.


----------



## agent A

Rick said:


> You have the proof right here in all your pics. Just advertise them as such and if someone wants proof send them pics of the egg mass, tadpoles, etc. You could probably sell them over at Fauna Classifieds. That's where I sell all my box turtle hatchlings.


cool  

i want a box turtle  they r soooo cute!!

some toadlets have orangey bellies now :wub: 

will take pics later

the toad lamp went out yesterday and they all think there's an apacolypse :lol:


----------



## Introvertebrate

agent A said:


> But how do I prove they r captive bred??


What Rick said. Also, you could sell them while they're still froglets. Wild caught Fire Bellies are usually adults.


----------



## agent A

Introvertebrate said:


> What Rick said. Also, you could sell them while they're still froglets. Wild caught Fire Bellies are usually adults.


first i want them to develop some color and be big enough to eat decent sized crix


----------



## agent A

Vid of me cleaning toadlet cage


----------



## agent A

check out the cuties!! :wub:


----------



## CoolMantid

Great video!!!

You should put some up for sale..

Did the eggs arrive?


----------



## agent A

Hertarem45 said:


> Great video!!!
> 
> You should put some up for sale..
> 
> Did the eggs arrive?


Maybe when they r older lol

I already pmd u that the eggies didn't come yet


----------



## agent A

some r developing green :clap: :wub:


----------



## Rick

Good job.


----------



## agent A

Rick said:


> Good job.


thanx  

now a video of the toads, toadlets, and how i feed the toadlets


----------



## agent A

just when u thought they couldnt get any cuter :wub:


----------



## brancsikia339

agent A said:


> cool
> 
> i want a box turtle  they r soooo cute!!
> 
> some toadlets have orangey bellies now :wub:
> 
> will take pics later
> 
> the toad lamp went out yesterday and they all think there's an apacolypse :lol:


The toadlets are soooo cute!! Did the one in the last pic eat a mantis? Also I have a box turtle.


----------



## agent A

brancsikia339 said:


> The toadlets are soooo cute!! Did the one in the last pic eat a mantis? Also I have a box turtle.


No it didn't I just put it in a container for photography and a few weeks prior a creo molted in there


----------



## agent A

cute pic of 2 of the adult toads :wub:


----------



## agent A

i still have to post recent pics of them

i probably will sell some this summer, later this month i'll post an ad for them


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

i remember when i was young i had ten of these guys, in a 40 gallon tank with a bunch of fire belly newts. They got well together, never too much competition over food.


----------



## agent A

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> i remember when i was young i had ten of these guys, in a 40 gallon tank with a bunch of fire belly newts. They got well together, never too much competition over food.


if u want toadlets i can sell some to u

i am gonna send some to another member here as part of a trade, if all goes well i will be able to send out more to other peeps


----------



## agent A

oh btw the member got them ok so after vacay i will get shippin supplies and sell some toadlets  

also, this topic is 1 page longer than patrickfraser's veiled cham topic!! :clap: 

go toads!!

here r some vids of the adults eating earthworms


----------



## patrickfraser

I didn't know it was a contest, but good for you. I'm glad I can give your thread a boost. :tt2:


----------



## agent A

patrickfraser said:


> I didn't know it was a contest, but good for you. I'm glad I can give your thread a boost. :tt2:


it's not really a contest lol i wuz joking  

well i was joking abt keeping track lol since i cant be joking abt this being a page longer because it really is  

can't wait till they spawn again next year so i can show next year's tadpoles grow...


----------



## stacy

Cannot wait until they are available


----------



## agent A

stacy said:


> Cannot wait until they are available


i will start shippin some out after vacay, i may make a topic now abt them...


----------



## Acro

This was such a fun read! Love the pics too!

This makes me want some really bad!!!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## agent A

Acro said:


> This was such a fun read! Love the pics too!
> 
> This makes me want some really bad!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting!


I am selling some...


----------



## OctoberRainne

lol this is soo fascinatingggggg


----------



## agent A

recent pics from today :wub:


----------



## sinensispsyched

WOW, THEY'VE GROWN!


----------



## agent A

sinensispsyched said:


> WOW, THEY'VE GROWN!


Yes!! I still have some for sale if anyone is interested...


----------



## agent A

they have a new best friend :wub:


----------



## Acro

That last vid you posted makes me real worried about those lil toadies! How is the mantid girl doing though, hope she is pooping.

As for the Toads, I want some, but I am not sure if I should get some. I am moving in the next month and I really don't know how much space I will have left over after my 55 gallon fish tank, 46 gallon fish tank, large turtle stock tank and two 20 gallon leopard gecko tanks are moved in. I also have a few inverts to bring, but they are in smaller arrangements.

How many toads do you have left to sell? _If _I get some from you, any interest in a trade for Anubias rooted on rocks/wood/aquarium decor? (actually PM me back with forg deal chat).


----------



## agent A

Don't worry I monitored them she wouldn't eat flies so I put her in ther most humid part of the house for a few hours I'm hoping she will be ok the poop wad is smaller so fingers crossed

I have about 25 I need to sell u can get like a 5 gallon plastic thing at a pet store and probably now use gravel and stuff to make a land and water area for them they r almost past needing paper towel substrate next time im at petsmart I am gonna get gravel and stuff


----------



## CoolMantid

Agent A, save a couple for me! I am gonna buy some when I come back from my vacay


----------



## agent A

Hertarem45 said:


> Agent A, save a couple for me! I am gonna buy some when I come back from my vacay


Don't worry they r not exactly selling fast


----------



## agent A

here r some vids i just made on how to feed them bloodworms


----------



## agent A

time for some pics of the adults!! taken today  

moaper:












screwup:











spaz:
















tippy


----------



## agent A

an AP bio teacher wants to feature some of my toadlets in an experiment to observe cellular respiration!! she will put each in a vial with a plug and tube and float them and the amount of water sucked in represents the amount of oxygen used by them!! it wont harm them and they r perfect sized for this and i brought 2 today but then she decided to wait until next week, but everyone loves my cute baby toadlets

here's a pic i took of one:


----------



## Golden State Vivs

Nice progression log, awesome frogs too! Sounds like you have your hands full with all of those little mouths to feed!


----------



## agent A

Golden State Vivs said:


> Nice progression log, awesome frogs too! Sounds like you have your hands full with all of those little mouths to feed!


i only have 5 toadlets left

and no they didnt all die, i gave at least 30 of them good homes, 12 to another forum member here (who then sent me my cali and pacific treefrogs) and my neighbors got 4 of them which they accidentally ended up killing (poisoned them with toothpick dye-long story) and then i only had 8 left

i forget what happened to 1 but 1 was killed when my neighbor's 7 year old broke its leg and it drowned (now they r never allowed to see the toadlets again) and 1 got eaten by the biggest toadlet &lt;_&lt; so now i only have 5 left but certainly not 150 of them all died, i lost a good number to drownings in the shallow water bowl (which i promply removed after coming home from school to find like 6 of them drowned in a quarter inch of water back in may) but you live and learn the 5 remaining ones are big and healthy and 7 months into their toadlet lives now and i am going to breed the adults again

overall i must say for a first time breeding attempt and for a 16 year old (techniqually 15 when i got moaper, tippy, and lilly, 14 when i had spaz, screwup and quato) and the fact that i pretty much derived my own method from my own experience, i think i did pretty well and taught myself a lot and i think if the toads breed again i will be much more compitent to care for the tads and really bulk them up and reduce toadlet mortality and really rock the house in february 2013!!!


----------



## Golden State Vivs

Drownings are always an issue with tads, even with a small number of tads. I've always like Fire Bellied Toads (even though they aren't true toads), so active and fun to watch. Do your males call often?


----------



## agent A

Golden State Vivs said:


> Drownings are always an issue with tads, even with a small number of tads. I've always like Fire Bellied Toads (even though they aren't true toads), so active and fun to watch. Do your males call often?


during the spawning season they do

if they breed again i can probably sell u captive bred toadlets


----------



## Golden State Vivs

I'll keep that in mind. My wife's patience is wearing thin on new animals, lol, so we'll have to see.


----------



## agent A

Golden State Vivs said:


> I'll keep that in mind. My wife's patience is wearing thin on new animals, lol, so we'll have to see.


wife is optional

animals r not...


----------



## Golden State Vivs

agent A said:


> wife is optional
> 
> animals r not...


LOL!


----------



## agent A

toads r hibernating for almost a week now...

only 10.5 to go!! lol


----------



## agent A

only 3 weeks left of hibernation for the toadies  

bumpity bump lol


----------



## D_Hemptress

agent A said:


> My male toads don't realize Moaper just laid a clutch of eggs lol
> 
> There's milt all over the tank


ew.


----------



## Danny.

D_Hemptress said:


> ew.


Lol ...

agent A can they be kept communally or will they attack each other?


----------



## agent A

Danny. said:


> Lol ...
> 
> agent A can they be kept communally or will they attack each other?


As long as they r thr same size they r fine together


----------



## agent A

toads come out of the closet (they are literally hibernating in my closet) this weekend

i set up the cage yesterday

get ready for another progression log  

and patrickfraser, beware, your chameleon thread may be longer now, but once the spawning starts

IT'S ON  :lol:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

agent A said:


> toads come out of the closet this weekend


I knew it :lol: 

Congrats dude, how old are they now?


----------



## patrickfraser

Coming out of the closet for frog pride weekend? :lol:


----------



## Danny.

^^^ LMFAO ^^^


----------



## agent A

here r the toadlets being extra cute the other night :wub: :


----------



## agent A

acting very cute :wub:


----------



## agent A

more pics :wub: 

Tippy don't u know Moaper wont be ready to mate for a few more weeks? :lol:  






yo B) 











cutey :wub: 











mid-blink :wub:


----------



## agent A

more pics!!!

very very cute babiez :wub: 





















moaper!!! :wub:


----------



## Paradoxica

I don't know how I've missed this thread until now, but I like it!

I've got a project for you Alex, once the next batch of eggs a laid take a pic of them every day or two (with you fancy new camera) and compile it into something like a timelapse of their growth. Extra points if you make it into a GIF


----------



## agent A

Paradoxica said:


> I don't know how I've missed this thread until now, but I like it!I've got a project for you Alex, once the next batch of eggs a laid take a pic of them every day or two (with you fancy new camera) and compile it into something like a timelapse of their growth. Extra points if you make it into a GIF


Read the first 3 pages, thats what i did last year but not with my awesome 60mm lens

I also ressurected my camcorder and will try to convince a bio teacher to let me use her photographing microscope to document the egg development that way as well


----------



## agent A

the babiez love to climb :wub: 











this guy thought it would be funny to moon me :lol: 











PEEKABOO!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## agent A

time for the adults!!!

tippy!!











spaz!!!
















fattening up moaper!!!





















enjoy


----------



## hierodula

u have space for all the babiez that ur gonna have and mantises??  Love the fire bellies. Always look cool.


----------



## BugLover

Yay congrats!! just a tip, when their front legs pop out get them crickets or flies (a bullfrog tadpole i had died because i didn't feed him right and the water got cold)


----------



## BugLover

oops ignore my last post


----------



## agent A

so i weighed moaper yesterday

she weighs 9 grams!!! :lol: she's huge


----------



## hierodula

thats huge!!!


----------



## twolfe

Test 1 for Alex.


----------



## twolfe

Test 2.


----------



## agent A

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Test 2.


Way to post something meaningful tammy :tt2: 

Jk hehe i didnt get any emails abt your posts  

I think im subscribed to my luna moth thread too but i never get replies from that either


----------



## twolfe

agent A said:


> Way to post something meaningful tammy :tt2: Jk hehe i didnt get any emails abt your posts  I think im subscribed to my luna moth thread too but i never get replies from that either


Sorry Alex. I've spent very little time on the forum the past three days. I was busy helping with a fundraiser for the Hudson Hot Air Affair. As a thank you, I got to go on my first hot air balloon ride. It was 6 degrees. We know how to get out and embrace winter here. Now this coming week I'm a guide for a small group of photogs coming to photographing the swans, and I've been preparing information for them.

Beautiful toads though and nice images!


----------



## agent A

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Sorry Alex. I've spent very little time on the forum the past three days. I was busy helping with a fundraiser for the Hudson Hot Air Affair. As a thank you, I got to go on my first hot air balloon ride. It was 6 degrees. We know how to get out and embrace winter here. Now this coming week I'm a guide for a small group of photogs coming to photographing the swans, and I've been preparing information for them.
> 
> Beautiful toads though and nice images!


oh no worries :lol: i havent been on the forum on my pc much either

i use my ipod for it mostly unless i have to post pics

i have a life :lol: :shifty:  

how air balloons scare me, i'm terrified of heights like that and am afraid the balloon would crash


----------



## agent A

ok not funny


----------



## hierodula

What a stud  Great Pics


----------



## agent A

Estimated time to spawning-12 days


----------



## aNisip

Moaper is fat! ...like her girth is huge!


----------



## agent A

AndrewNisip said:


> Moaper is fat! ...like her girth is huge!


Tell me about it! :lol: 

Id try and get a pic of her but she doesnt fit in the frame anymore


----------



## agent A

ok so i wouldnt be surprised if the toads spawned within a week on account of the upcoming storms here and look how fat moaper is


----------



## scytheclaw

i like how theres some much variation between certain individuals,great log and great pics


----------



## agent A

No promises but moaper and screwup are in a pretty stable amplexus right now...


----------



## Bug Trader

Lets hope he doesnt screw up.......Good luck


----------



## agent A

Bug Trader said:


> Lets hope he doesnt screw up.......Good luck


Lol no eggs yet but hopefully soon

I still need a protein base for my tadpole food, i have plenty of plant matter stuff but nothing proteinous

Would tropical fish flakes work for this purpose??


----------



## Bug Trader

Yes a high end fish flake, as well as crished tad bites, marine pellets, and Repashy makes a few tad mixes there are plenty options A


----------



## agent A

Should i start hydei cultures on repashy media so that they r higher in nutrients for the metamorphs??


----------



## Bug Trader

FF media wont make the ff any more nutrient rich but it will have alot to do with the cultures larva production. There isnt much evidence of them having the nutrient upkeep from larva to pupated fly the bulk of the fly's diet is the yeast in the top of the culture


----------



## agent A

Then how do i properly nourish ff eating toadlets?


----------



## Bug Trader

FF dusting supplements A, I can get you a list but I would start by focusing on Calcium Plus, Vit-A and maybe SuperPig in a 3-2-1 ratio


----------



## agent A

Bug Trader said:


> FF dusting supplements A, I can get you a list but I would start by focusing on Calcium Plus, Vit-A and maybe SuperPig in a 3-2-1 ratio


Im using calcium plus and vitamin a plus at a 3:1 ratio now

The toadlets hate its taste though

Last year i used herpitive in a cup, dusted ffs, then let them crawl into the cup but the toadlets sometimes fall into the dust and dry up


----------



## Bug Trader

no A, what you do is put a small amount of supplement into a cup, tap ff into it and give them a twirl in it covering them in the dust then just tap them into the froglet viv trying not to tap the excess supplement dust in. No cup or anything needed to be in with the froglets. The dust will stay on the flies 6+ hrs in amounts more than enough to properly supplement your toadlets.


----------



## agent A

Bug Trader said:


> no A, what you do is put a small amount of supplement into a cup, tap ff into it and give them a twirl in it covering them in the dust then just tap them into the froglet viv trying not to tap the excess supplement dust in. No cup or anything needed to be in with the froglets. The dust will stay on the flies 6+ hrs in amounts more than enough to properly supplement your toadlets.


Good

Cause the toads just spawned last night!!!


----------



## agent A

pics of the eggs!!!






you can see the cells forming






freshly fertilized, notice the tiny dent on top, that's where the sperm entered






i like this picture






if u look to the far right edge u will see another split forming






the eggs readily collect dust &lt;_&lt; 






probably one of the first to be laid last night











and just one of spaz being silly :lol:


----------



## Bug Trader

Congrats A


----------



## BugLover

nice pics


----------



## agent A

BugLover said:


> nice pics


Thanx  

Im having memory card issues so i hope i can take more

TAMMY!!!


----------



## sally

that is so amazing! great photos


----------



## Malakyoma

I was on the dart frog forum today and I saw people talking about pulling the eggs and raising them yourself or letting the parents do it. So are you going to raise them or are you going to leave them to the parents?


----------



## agent A

Malakyoma said:


> I was on the dart frog forum today and I saw people talking about pulling the eggs and raising them yourself or letting the parents do it. So are you going to raise them or are you going to leave them to the parents?


Interesting to ask

The parents of these might try and eat the babies so its best to have them separate

I remove the first spawn but i let subsequent ones hatch in the adult tank and transfer tadpoles to avoid first tads eating later spawns


----------



## Bug Trader

The toads are far from dart frogs the husbadry and tad pole needs differ greatly. Darts will not eat their tads as they are not an aquatic species like the FBT.


----------



## Malakyoma

Bug Trader said:


> The toads are far from dart frogs the husbadry and tad pole needs differ greatly. Darts will not eat their tads as they are not an aquatic species like the FBT.


I read there was a risk of them trampling the eggs though. So with toads you typically always pull them?


----------



## Bug Trader

Depends on how cramped the viv is, But usually I will just pull the adults and toss them in tubs while the tads raise. Doesnt matter which way you do it the key is going to be water quality, temp and food.


----------



## agent A

They will likely spawn again tonight


----------



## agent A

they spawned! :clap: 

again &lt;_&lt;


----------



## agent A

ok so spawn total is like 3 or 4 times so far

egg/tadpole total is about 200

they really grow fast but i need to separate them out better cause 100+ in 1 tank really makes for foul water, which is kinda dangerous for them


----------



## hierodula

What do u do with all the babies?


----------



## agent A

I eat them :chef: 

Jk i rear them and sell them


----------



## agent A

they spawned AGAIN last night

this spring i will likely sell toadlets, i have well over 200 eggs/tads and i only need like 30 :lol:


----------



## agent A

finally got some new pics


----------



## agent A

forgot one


----------



## hierodula

^The creep the creep..... When ur trying to make friends at the ponds end do the creep, haaaa!!!


----------



## warpdrive

Hey Alax, do you know that I'm the first person to post in this thread?

I'm sure I won't be the last.

Great shots.

Harry


----------



## agent A

warpdrive said:


> Hey Alax, do you know that I'm the first person to post in this thread?I'm sure I won't be the last.
> 
> Great shots.
> 
> Harry


Yes i remember that

I love this topic, maybe one day it can follow other frog and toad species


----------



## CoolMantid

OMG, How cute!!!!


----------



## agent A

more pics


----------



## sinensispsyched

Didn't this process seem to last a lot longer last year?


----------



## agent A

sinensispsyched said:


> Didn't this process seem to last a lot longer last year?


Yes

But there r different factors this year including food, supplements, and someone who got in the way of my tads last year is dead so i have time to actually rear my tads

Cant wait till metamorphosis


----------



## Malakyoma

I saw a lot of firebelly toads at the expo today  

Three different booths had them. 2 were selling for $12 each, one for $15.


----------



## agent A

Thats overpriced lol


----------



## Malakyoma

Well its an expo. Axolotl Canada had babies for like $60 but someone I talked to said he knows an independent breeder who does closer to $20 each. Some of the Tarantulas were well priced though.


----------



## agent A

Malakyoma said:


> Well its an expo. Axolotl Canada had babies for like $60 but someone I talked to said he knows an independent breeder who does closer to $20 each. Some of the Tarantulas were well priced though.


yeah thats a better price range

im hoping to breed axolotls soon, i put a male in with burrito but she just wants to chase him around :lol: 

i'll take more tadpole pics later today if the water is clear enough


----------



## agent A

just a few more cute pics :wub: 






















feeding frenzy :lol: :chef:


----------



## agent A

more pics, anyone??


----------



## sinensispsyched

My mom OK'ed the purchase of toadies for my birthday! Will you have any young toads by late july?


----------



## agent A

sinensispsyched said:


> My mom OK'ed the purchase of toadies for my birthday! Will you have any young toads by late july?


Almost certainly!!!!


----------



## agent A

more pics!!



















































enjoy


----------



## sinensispsyched

Nice!


----------



## agent A

The adults spawned again last night &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Malakyoma

agent A said:


> The adults spawned again last night &lt;_&lt;


you're not disappointed about that are you? sure you have a lot of babies on the way, but they're cute.


----------



## ScienceGirl

Awwwn!


----------



## agent A

yes i'm still takin pics of them but i've decided that i wont post pics up until i have them metamorphosized so i have them all up at once


----------



## sinensispsyched

Well, shoot me a PM when you got toadies for sale! I'm so psyched!

Regarding care, what should the toads:gallon ratio be?


----------



## agent A

sinensispsyched said:


> Well, shoot me a PM when you got toadies for sale! I'm so psyched!
> 
> Regarding care, what should the toads:gallon ratio be?


1 adult per 2 gallons of space


----------



## agent A

some toadlets have left the water :clap: 

i will post pics this weekend!


----------



## agent A

pics of them!!


----------



## agent A

and here is a toadlet from last year






enjoy


----------



## sinensispsyched

Nice tad-lets!!!


----------



## agent A

few more pics


----------



## agent A

first casualty in the toadlet cage observed...


----------



## agent A

6 toadlets died from the heat yesterday


----------



## sally

sorry


----------



## agent A

few update pics

here is one who seems to be doin great on my thumb


























just a few pics of other toadlets, and no I didn't give them soil, I just haven't cleaned the cages in that long  











the toadlet cages that still need to be cleaned






the new adult setup, with mother moaper chillin in the cave


----------



## Bugmankeith

I heard captive bred have yellow bellies as the red belly is from diet in the wild.


----------



## agent A

back at it again, here's the vlog for them!!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen

Wow they are cute. Do they make any noise? I like frog noises.


----------



## agent A

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Wow they are cute. Do they make any noise? I like frog noises.


yes. it's a soft peep


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> yes. it's a soft peep


Awww....I think dart frogs would be nice to have.


----------

